# K1 Fiancee Visa



## louisianabound (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi there, sorry not been on for a while, but plan to be on regularly

I am currently engaged to american citizen from louisiana who i have known through internet poker, IM, numerous Voip calls and mail. I have had 3 holidays to the states with her over the last 2 & half years. We plan to get married in Vegas and then for me to move there.

We are currently awaiting finalisation of her divorce proceedings and have a 129-f form ready filled and waiting to go when this happens.

As i understand it this is the form i need to send 1st, then wait for this to be approved then file a K1 Fiancee Visa and arrange interview/medical with London Embassy.

Is there anything else i need to do or know to make sure i have as much prepared as i can.

any help would be gratefully recieved


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

louisianabound said:


> Hi there, sorry not been on for a while, but plan to be on regularly
> 
> I am currently engaged to american citizen from louisiana who i have known through internet poker, IM, numerous Voip calls and mail. I have had 3 holidays to the states with her over the last 2 & half years. We plan to get married in Vegas and then for me to move there.
> 
> ...



You seem to be heading along the right lines. K1s seem to be speeding up (relatively!!) out of London.

Any affirmative answer to these questions will cause issues:
* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? 

You can look at the from for your ACPO certificate but I wouldn't send off for it yet since it must be valid (12 months) on the day of your arrival in the US with the K1.

On the medical front, get your jabs from your GP and get them documented (headed paper) to save you being jabbed at extra expense at your medical. Table here. You can't book your medical until you get you number from the Embassy.

Also, time to consider the financial sponsorship aspects, I-134 (Affidavit of Support).


----------

